# Pied and White White-Tails



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

The thread about the antler-bearing doe got me thinking about some unusual deer from a few years back. On a college campus in Utica, NY, I remember seeing pied and white deer. These were white-tailed deer, and not albinos but deer with a recessive spotting trait. (I just researched them a little.)

http://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/history/whitedr.htm

This site has some information about deer in Maryland, and I found another site about deer in Seneca County in New York.

Has anyone here ever seen one of these? Are there other places where they have grown in numbers due to either human interference or very localized populations?

Kayleigh


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ive seen an all white deer here that wasnt an albino. I got a good long look from about 25 yds and she had dark eyes, nose and hooves. Unfortunately I wasnt hunting at the time LOL


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Marsh Island has a lot of roan deer. Marsh Island is parts of Orono and Old Town, Maine, and the University of Maine, Orono. Hunting isn't allowed on the island so the there are seldom thinned.


----------



## annie716 (Oct 4, 2006)

We have pied or pie-bald we call them on our farm. We have seen so far in the past couple of years a buck & 2 different does. They are usually white over the back with the normal brown color down the flank & legs. We are in western NY. My son and dil are hoping to bag one as she is a taxidermist & would like to make a unique mount.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

We have Vanilla Moose in this area. It's a small herd and they are a bit of a tourist attraction. They are not protected but heaven help the hunter that shoots one of these guys. He'd be run out of town.


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

We have pied and white white-tails around Charlottesville Virginia.

Don't quote me on it, but I think I saw a black or very dark brown fawn this year. I saw it three times in the same fields on route 616 on the way home from work at night. I was always going too fast to be sure but it was in a crowd of 6 deer one time and about 15 another time, this was in late August and September. 

Has anyone ever seen one like that?


----------

